# Handicapper picks sharing. Looking to start a new group.



## Jasonwoods (May 14, 2011)

Hello 
I have been tracking handicappers for some time now.
I have narrowed my list down to the best of sport.
On paper I've been playing the best of sport handicappers picks and am holding a solid 58.5% long term average .
The problem is these picks cost $20-$50 each.
I am willing to post and keep posting these picks and keep a public record.
I want to see when the picks show a winning record if there will be enough interested people.
Maybe some how get a group of people willing to pitch in a small amount to cover the cost of these picks.
Say 50 people would be $1 or less each pick.

This is just an idea I know I cant afford to pay $50 a pick myself.
If I played 3 game per day that would be approx $50,000 a year to pay for picks.

Please give me your thoughts,comments or questions.
For now I want to show the handicappers picks for you to see.
You will notice the picks will be about 15 minutes into game.
This is because I'm not paying for them.
I will start posting picks 5/14.
Please post or contact me if your interested to join the group.
Thanks for reading
Jason 
Sports Investor


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 14, 2011)

Philadelphia Phillies @ Atlanta Braves  Over 8.5 (+100)
Record 0-0


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 14, 2011)

San Diego Padres @ Colorado Rockies
Under 8.5 (-114)
Record 0-0


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 14, 2011)

Tampa Bay Rays 
Toronto Blue Jays 
St Louis Cardinals @ Cincinnati Reds Over 9 
Record 0-0


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 14, 2011)

Detroit Tigers 
Record 0-0


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 15, 2011)

Arizona Diamondbacks +1.5

New York Yankees  and

New York Yankees Under 8

Record 0-0


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 15, 2011)

Seattle Mariners @ Cleveland Indians 

Line: Under 7 (+100)

Record 5-4


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 15, 2011)

MLB
Philadelphia Phillies -122
Florida Marlins @ Washington Nationals under 8.5 

Record 5-4


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 15, 2011)

San Francisco Giants -140
Record 5-4


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 15, 2011)

MLB
LAA Angels +1.5 (-170)
Oakland Athletics 
Record 5-4


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 16, 2011)

Boston Red Sox -125 
Boston Red Sox @ New York Yankees Under 8.5 (+100) 

Record 5-4


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 16, 2011)

New York Yankees@Tampa Bay Rays  Line: Under 8 (-120)
Record 7-8


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 17, 2011)

Pittsburgh Pirates@Washington Nationals  Line: Under 8 (-115)
St Louis Cardinals +125
Baltimore Orioles +1.5 (-125)
Pittsburgh Pirates -106


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 17, 2011)

Chicago Cubs +128
Florida Marlins@New York Mets Line: Under 6.5 (-110)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 17, 2011)

Seattle Mariners -165
Milwaukee Brewers@Los Angeles Dodgers Line: Under 7 (-110)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 17, 2011)

Houston Astros +1.5
Record 13-11


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 18, 2011)

Toronto Blue Jays +1.5 (-160)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 18, 2011)

Florida Marlins -131
Chicago Cubs +1.5 (-194


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 18, 2011)

Chicago White Sox -1.5 (+155)
Cleveland Indians -104
Texas Rangers@Chicago White SoxOver 9 (+100)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 18, 2011)

Philadelphia Phillies +125


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 18, 2011)

Minnesota Twins@Seattle Mariners Over 6.5 (+100)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 18, 2011)

Los Angeles Dodgers -112


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 18, 2011)

LAA Angels +1.5 (-160)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 19, 2011)

Tampa Bay Rays@Toronto Blue JaysUnder 7.5 (-120)
Record 15-18


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 19, 2011)

Pittsburgh Pirates@Cincinnati Reds Under 8 (-103)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 19, 2011)

Tampa Bay Rays +110


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 19, 2011)

Chicago White Sox -106

Texas Rangers@Kansas City Royals Under 8 (-120)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 19, 2011)

Houston Astros +1.5 (-140)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 19, 2011)

Arizona Diamondbacks +111


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 19, 2011)

Milwaukee Brewers@San Diego Padres Under 6.5 (+100)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 19, 2011)

San Francisco Giants@Los Angeles Dodgers Over 6 (-120)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 19, 2011)

maybe a later pick
Record 15-18


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 20, 2011)

Milwaukee Brewers -1.5 (+156)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 21, 2011)

Texas Rangers +160

Washington Nationals@Baltimore Orioles Over 8 (-120)

Washington Nationals +1.5 (-160)

Texas Rangers@Philadelphia Phillies Over 7 (-115)

Record 15-19


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 21, 2011)

Boston Red Sox -1.5 (-115)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 21, 2011)

Los Angeles Dodgers@Chicago White Sox Under 8 (-117)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 21, 2011)

Minnesota Twins +1.5 (-145)

Minnesota Twins@Arizona Diamondbacks Under 8.5 (-120)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 21, 2011)

Atlanta Braves@LAA Angels Over 7 (+100)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 21, 2011)

San Francisco Giants +106


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 21, 2011)

HOUST / TOR  UNDER 7.5
Record 21-23


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 21, 2011)

Toronto Blue Jays -210


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 21, 2011)

Baltimore (-150)
Cleveland Indians -1.5 (+180)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 21, 2011)

Washington Nationals@Baltimore Orioles Under 8.5 (-120)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 21, 2011)

Tampa Bay Rays@Florida Marlins Under 8 (-110)
Florida Marlins +151


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 22, 2011)

Detroit Tigers@Pittsburgh Pirates Under 7.5 (-115)
New York Mets +179
Texas Rangers@Philadelphia Phillies Over 7.5 (+100)


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 22, 2011)

Seattle Mariners@San Diego Padres Under 6 (-120)
San Diego Padres +1.5 (-165)
Atlanta Braves -1.5 (+135)


----------

